# WI - Deer herds to pay for CWD panel's squabbling



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This post is to show that Wisconsin is also facing disagreements over CWD management. I don't think any state has a easy answer to eliminate CWD.

Deer herds to pay for CWD panel's squabbling 

The DNR presented everyone with a handbook that explained the project and encouraged teamwork. The booklet even included an inspiring quotation from famed anthropologist Margaret Mead: "Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has." 

Well, forget that. Six months and eight meetings later, this small group went home Jan. 26 doubting their work would change anything in Wisconsin, let alone the world. The final report offers many insignificant suggestions, but no ultimate goal for managing CWD, and no step-by-step plan with verifiable benchmarks.

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080131/GPG0204/801310553/1233


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

All those different groups represented and after several months they couldn't agree on anything. The scientists told to shut-up. Heck, if they just posted a thread for deer hunters on this board they'd have quickly learned there's no agreement even in that group. Would have saved a lot of time as well as saved having to bother all those other groups. 
What? No 8 x 10 glossy photos showing prions being passed from one deer to another at a bait pile? So changes in baiting must be taken off the table!

No historical data on the population size being directly tied to incidence of the disease? Can't change harvest goals!

No field research on whether the 7-striped ground squirrel in its black phase coat could be the vector of the disease on alterate Tuesdays? Then you must be discussing deer out of a hidden agenda!

The enemy of the good is the perfect.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The article could describe the discussions of whitetail management topics here in MS and I say that with sincerity, dismay and sadness.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> The article could describe the discussions of whitetail management topics here in MS and I say that with sincerity, dismay and sadness.


I agree. I would also add comlete and utter disgust. with the disregard for the future of hunting and the health of the deer.


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

Our Michigan hunters flock to states and provinces infected w/CWD, SOME BRING BACK Carcasses or parts thereof from CWD infected deer and elk. It has been demonstrated and is entirely plausible that the CWD causitive agent is present in the muscle tissue of CWD infected animals. One might assume that Michigan DNR and concerned Michigan citizens and hunters would insist that only carcasses/parts therof of hunter killed deer and elk brought back to Michigan from states and provinces where CWD is present undergo a Negative CWD Test before leaving the state or province of origin Altho this has been suggested before on this forum, those of us who are concerned about CWD IN OTHER STATES APPARENTLY ARE NOT TOO CONCERNED ABOUT CWD in OUR OWN DEER.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

CWD advisory group's report fragmented, no easy answers

MADISON, Wis. (AP) -- State wildlife officials should simplify their chronic wasting disease policies, consolidate disease zones and dump earn-a-buck in the new zone for one season, a citizens group tasked with rethinking Wisconsin's struggles against chronic wasting disease recommended in a report released Wednesday.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...OL-?SITE=WIMIL&SECTION=STATE&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Some WI deer harvest data to add to discussion.

WI - Record bow deer kill boosts total 

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080207/GPG0204/802070524/1233

02/07/08 By Kevin Naze Press-Gazette correspondent 

Wisconsin bow deer hunters arrowed a record harvest of whitetails last season, helping the combined gun and bow deer kill total to at least the third highest in state history. 

Department of Natural Resources big game specialist Keith Warnke said more than 515,000 registration stubs have been input into a database. 

Since stubs still are being counted from the late archery season and chronic wasting disease hunts, Warnke said it's possible the number could grow by another thousand or two. 

Hunters registered more than 395,000 deer during the firearm hunts and more than 120,000 during the archery seasons  the third 100,000-plus bow deer kill in the past four years and fourth record-setting hunt in the past five. The gun count ranks fifth best all-time. 

That the four top combined bow and gun deer harvests have taken place since 2000 is a bad sign from a deer management perspective, Warnke said. 

"We don't want to have to be killing this many deer every year," he said. "If we don't get a handle on this, the population may climb out of our ability to control it." 

Tales of hunters shooting multiple deer have been common in the past decade. At the same time, complaints of reduced sightings by many hunters  especially up north  have been occurring. 

Jeff Pritzl, the DNR's top wildlife biologist in the Northeast Region at Green Bay, said that's partly because deer aren't disbursed evenly across the landscape and partly because of changes in hunting styles. 

"There's less (deer) driving and more sitting, and then there's the influence of more bait and feed out there," Pritzl said. "It does cause deer to modify their movements." 

Pritzl said hunters will be able to check how their favorite unit fared last fall at annual herd status review meetings, to be held across the state next month. Dates, times and locations will be announced soon.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

WI - DNR easing approach to fighting deer disease

Madison - The state Department of Natural Resources on Wednesday opted to take a less aggressive approach to fighting chronic wasting disease.

When the fatal deer disease was discovered six years ago, the DNR embarked on a controversial plan virtually to wipe out deer populations in which the malady was found.

But after acknowledging that deer numbers had not been reduced, the agency proposed regulations aimed at killing far fewer deer in the 2008 hunting season.

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=722917


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I am a member of the WI Stakeholders advisory group that is mentioned in these many news stories. I represented the Wisconsin Bowhunters Association. Yes, there was much disagreement as to how to proceed but the news stories are not accurate. We did not silence the Tech/science team. They walked out on us.


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

RC,


Anything more you can share? Perhaps where the proposals stood when things broke down?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I want to post a link but your system won't let me because I'm new here

The final recommendations are there as well as a lot of great video from the science team.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I want to post a link but your system won't let me because I'm new here
> 
> The final recommendations are there as well as a lot of great video from the science team.




CWD Stakeholder Advisory Group Summary and Recommendations to Secretary Matt Frank, WI DNR and the WI Natural Resources Board

http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/wildlife/whealth/issues/cwd/doc/SAGreport.pdf


CWD Rule Proposal [PDF 1.5MB] - This document includes a letter from DNR Secretary, Matt Frank, to Stakeholder Advisory Group members, a background memo, the Stakeholder Advisory Groups final report and the proposed 2008 CWD season structure. It will be presented to the Natural Resources Board, along with a request to go to hearing on the rule, at their February 27 meeting.


http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/wildlife/whealth/issues/cwd/doc/rule_proposal.pdf



TSS


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Thursday, April 03, 2008

A prion disease of cervids: Chronic wasting disease

1: Vet Res. 2008 Apr 3;39(4):41

A prion disease of cervids: Chronic wasting disease

Sigurdson CJ.

The recent discovery of chronic wasting disease in cervids (CWD) beyond the
borders of Colorado and Wyoming, as far east as New York and including two
Canadian Provinces, has led to the emergence of CWD as a prion disease of
domestic and international importance. The apparent ease of horizontal
transmission, potentially via environmental contamination or by
prion-containing saliva, creates enormous challenges for disease management.
Ongoing studies of CWD interspecies transmission by exposure of domestic and
non-domestic species directly or using transgenic mice have shed light on
species barriers. Transgenic mice expressing cervid PrP have also proven
useful for assessing the genetic influences of Prnp polymorphisms on CWD
susceptibility. Accumulating evidence of CWD pathogenesis indicates that the
misfolded prion protein, PrPSc, seems to be widely disseminated in many
nonneural organs, and CWD infectivity has been recently detected in blood.
This review highlights recent research findings in this disease of
free-ranging wildlife.


snip...



12. Conclusion

CWD in cervids is efficiently transmitted, likely more than any other TSE in
animals or humans. Therefore, it is unlikely that this TSE can be eradicated, but perhaps through an improved understanding of transmission routes, biological factors influencing pathogenesis, and the molecular basis of CWD prion conversion, a targeted strategy for interrupting disease spread may be developed.

Acknowledgements

I thank Drs. Michael Miller, Jason Bartz and Mathias Heikenwalder for
critical review of the manuscript.



see full text ;



http://www.vetres.org/index.php?opt...9&url=/articles/vetres/pdf/2008/04/v08092.pdf


*** Thus far, twenty-seven CJD patients who regularly consumed venison were reported to the Surveillance Center,*** :SHOCKED:

however there have been no unusual or novel prion subtypes
that might indicate the appearance of a new prion strain [7, 41].


???


GAH WELLS (very important statement here...TSS)

HOUND STUDY

AS implied in the Inset 25 we must not _ASSUME_ that
transmission of BSE to other species will invariably
present pathology typical of a scrapie-like disease.

snip...

http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1991/01/04004001.pdf

2005


DEFRA
Department for Environment,
Food & Rural Affairs

Area 307, London, SW1P 4PQ
Telephone: 0207 904 6000
Direct line: 0207 904 6287
E-mail: h.mcdonagh.defra.gsi.gov.uk

GTN:
FAX:

Mr T S Singeltary
P.O. Box 42
Bacliff
Texas
USA 77518

21 November 2001

Dear Mr Singeltary TSE IN HOUNDS

Thank you for e-mail regarding the hounds survey. I am sorry for the long
delay in responding.

As you note, the hound survey remains unpublished. However the Spongiform
Encephalopathy Advisory Committee (SEAC), the UK Government's independent
Advisory Committee on all aspects related to BSE-like disease, gave the
hound study detailed consideration at their meeting in January 1994. As a
summary of this meeting published in the BSE inquiry noted, the Committee
were clearly concerned about the work that had been carried out, concluding
that there had clearly been problems with it, particularly the control on
the histology, and that it was more or less inconclusive. However was agreed
that there should be a re-evaluation of the pathological material in the
study.

Later, at their meeting in June 95, The Committee re-evaluated the hound
study to see if any useful results could be gained from it. The Chairman
concluded that there were varying opinions within the Committee on further
work. It did not suggest any further transmission studies and thought that
the lack of clinical data was a major weakness.

Overall, it is clear that SEAC had major concerns about the survey as
conducted. As a result it is likely that the authors felt that it would not
stand up to r~eer review and hence it was never published. As noted above,
and in the detailed minutes of the SEAC meeting in June 95, SEAC considered
whether additional work should be performed to examine dogs for evidence of
TSE infection. Although the Committee had mixed views about the merits of
conducting further work, the Chairman noted that when the Southwood
Committee made their recommendation to complete an assessment of possible
spongiform disease in dogs, no TSEs had been identified in other species and
hence dogs were perceived as a high risk population and worthy of study.
However subsequent to the original recommendation, made in 1990, a number of
other species had been identified with TSE ( e.g. cats) so a study in hounds
was less



critical. For more details see-
http://www.bseinquiry, gov.uk/files/yb/1995/06/21005001 .pdf

As this study remains unpublished, my understanding is that the ownership of
the data essentially remains with the original researchers. Thus
unfortunately, I am unable to help with your request to supply information
on the hound survey directly. My only suggestion is that you contact one of
the researchers originally involved in the project, such as Gerald Wells. He
can be contacted at the following address.

Dr Gerald Wells, Veterinary Laboratories Agency, New Haw, Addlestone,
Surrey, KT 15 3NB, UK

You may also wish to be aware that since November 1994 all suspected cases
of spongiform encephalopathy in animals and poultry were made notifiable.
Hence since that date there has been a requirement for vets to report any
suspect SE in dogs for further investigation. To date there has never been
positive identification of a TSE in a dog.

I hope this is helpful

Yours sincerely 4

HUGH MCDONAGH
BSE CORRESPONDENCE SECTION

=======

Chronic Wasting Disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/



TSS


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

THanks for posting the link.


----------

